

Show HN: Murder Board – advice and feedback for anybody with an idea for an app - remyp
http://murder-board.com

======
swang
Why use this site when HN will gladly tear apart your app/idea for free?

~~~
remyp
Good question! We found that non-technical people who have only an idea and a
drawing on a napkin tend to get yelled at a lot when they ask for help. We
always "murder" ideas in a friendly and respectful manner.

We give away a handful of free reports every week. You only have to pay if you
want your report quickly and/or don't want it posted publicly on the site.

------
skmurphy
I think if you are taking $250 from people you should sign an NDA.

From [http://murder-board.com/faq#group_367](http://murder-
board.com/faq#group_367) "Will you sign an NDA?" The sheer number of NDAs we
would have to be beholden to would make our business impossible to operate.

They cite
[http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html)
but Graham is referring to asking VC's to sign an NDA. If you are a paid
consultant (and $250 for an hour is a paid consultant) you should be willing
to sign an NDA.

------
natch
Nice idea. I was skeptical at first until looking through the site, the sample
reports, and seeing that you use real names on the site. Good luck with it!

------
YogeeKnows
Good Luck. But all that redness in the site makes me trust you guys less. You
guys need to change the color scheme which oozes out more welcoming and
trustworthy feeling.

~~~
jabzd
We were trying to play off the 'murder' board name, but we were worried about
that ourselves. Thanks for the feedback!

Also, in case anyone is curious as to the name:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_board](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_board)

~~~
YogeeKnows
Yeah get the murder part. Try more white and little red peeking. Too much red
= Blood Bath and Some novice Killer on loose.

Little Red = Well planned and well executed murder with precise knowledge of
his tools. IMO :)

~~~
jabzd
Haha, fair enough. We appreciate the input and sanity check.

------
source99
Conceptually this sounds interesting but I feel almost no one is truly
qualified to judge an idea unless you are an expert in that specific field and
even then i'm hesitant to believe you can predict quality ideas in the future.

Its fun to judge people's ideas but you guys don't have an expertise in any
specific fields. At least you don't even talk about it on your site.

~~~
remyp
I absolutely agree. Our primary goal is to provide non-technical people with
advice on how to get their project built and what could go wrong during the
process.

The advice we give on anything besides that is just our opinion, not guru-
level analysis of the business model and market.

------
vishalzone2002
somewhat needed idea but crazy steep pricing IMO

